# Got 3rd lottery license



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

My son and I both got mule deer doe licenses in the 3rd lottery today (Monday, Aug. 29th).


----------



## GooseBuster3 (Mar 1, 2002)

Thats a long drive to shoot a slick-fifty. :wink:


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

It's more of a scouting season for next year.


----------



## fishunt (Jan 24, 2004)

I got mailed today another doe tag in 3a4 again .. so I have two doe tags and hoping to get them


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

ref, you arent' by chance KEN W. brother are you? If so what did you think of those muley pic?

Good luck out there and enjoy the scenery!


----------



## Ref (Jul 21, 2003)

Trapper62,

Yes, I am Ken's brother. My son, Scott, is "Powder" on this site. Those muley pics were outstanding. I can't wait to get out there. Thanks for the help.


----------



## Trapper62 (Mar 3, 2003)

Anytime, Ken and I, my 13 y.o. son and another friend are going to hit the geese tomorrow!

Again, Good Luck!


----------



## englishpointer (May 16, 2005)

3F1 baby a any antlered and a any antlerless tag!!!!!!!!!!! :sniper: :sniper: :sniper: :sniper:


----------



## Grouse Hunter (Aug 21, 2005)

i was a little mad because i put in for doe this year and they were givin away a lot this year and i didnt get it!


----------



## KEN W (Feb 22, 2002)

30,000 left over statewide.....


----------

